# Gant Lake on Fire: 30 Mar 2016, 50 bass in 8 hrs!!!



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

After getting a quick taste of Gant Lake for the first time last week, I was itching to go back. I had nothing on the schedule to take care of this past Wednesday, so I took some leave and headed up there to catch those beautiful bass. I landed exactly 50 on the nose in 8 hours of fishing and I spent a whole hour throwing a frog around the whole lake with no bites. I would say 95% of the bass came on a lizard and 100% of the bass came in less than 2 ft of water, a lot of them in less than a foot of water. They were way way shallow. It was an awesome day. Met another guy out there bassing by himself and he said he had boated 30 in 5 hours, so I guess it was a good day all the way around. My biggest was only 4.1 but it was way cool. I seen her up shallow and pitched my lizard behind her. I bumped it one time and she turned around and attacked. I set the hook, she came screaming to the left, launched out the water and threw the hook. I let 10 mins go by hoping she would reset and she did. I caught her this time by doing the same thing. It was way cool. All the bass were aggressive, pretty easy up there right now. Water temps were 68, some bass on beds, some in postspawn, some still to go. Great time to go bass fishing. Also, an angler at the ramp had a tub full of hand size blue gills, they sure looked good.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Hell yeah. That's a cool lake, I've been wanting to get up there and fish it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang all the times you come right by and never have picked me up fer a trip???? What gives? hahaha Dang fine trip fer ya!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Awesome day!! Need to get yourself a Spro rat  

Or just bring me with you to test the waters!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice! Those are some pretty fish from there.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That comes out to around a bass every 10/min.

Some good fishing there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Momma told me there'd be days like this... :thumbsup:


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Man I need to try fishing Alabama.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

TFRIZZ30 said:


> Man I need to try fishing Alabama.


I would say it has the best bass fishing in the confidential United States. You have very large healthy fish, diversity with over 6 species of bass, and you can always find a lake to fish any technique you want.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

A dream day....some fine pics. appreciate the report.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I had never heard of Gantt Lake so I looked it up. Based on your report, maybe they need to amend this description:

Located in the Gantt Community, north of the City of Andalusia in Covington County, just off State Highway 29. The reservoir impounds the Conecuh River, and is approximately 2,700 acres in size with 21 miles of shoreline. The River Falls Power Company constructed Gantt Dam in the 1920s, but it is now operated by Alabama Electric Cooperative for hydropower generation. The Gantt watershed is relatively infertile; therefore, the reservoir does not support high standing crops of gamefish. The shoreline is heavily developed; and the lake is used primarily for boating, swimming, and skiing. A public boat launch is located on Highway 29 in the Clearview Community. Detailed maps of Gantt Reservoir may be obtained from the Alabama Electric Cooperative in Andalusia.


----------



## buddyh (Feb 10, 2016)

I fish Gantt a lot it's one of the better lakes around for numbers some bigger fish on the lake but can catch numbers pretty easy. Another small lake that is looked over is lake Jackson in florala.other then all the pleasure boaters it's a decent lake also.


----------

